# A Classical Singer's Issues and Pet peeves (Women only!)



## AliceKettle (Jun 15, 2014)

1). When you get your period, feel like crap, and just don't want to do anything, especially not singing because your voice is a weak and pathetic dry husk. 
2). Your family and friends are smokers, and insist on smoking when your around, even though you've told them a hundred times not to do so, and that it can damage your voice.
3). When people walk in on you practicing singing, catch you doing an awkward vocal warm up, and/or annoy you
4). When you can't practice singing because of a cold, cough, sore throat, or other illness.
5). When you have no choice, and are forced to sing with a cold, cough, sore throat, or other illness.
6). You are practically OCD about washing your hands because you don't want to risk getting sick and ruining your voice
7). You draw an unexpected blank, and completely forget the lyrics when performing in front of an audience onstage.
8). You imagine that one day you could be The Queen of the Night from Die Zauberflote singing the aria, Der Holle Rache perfectly on stage. Let's face it though, the chances of being able to execute such a dramatic insanely high coloratura aria, are pretty slim. 
9). You can't stand girls who just sing pop songs out of the blue, as others claim that they're amazing. Please...they're just imitating Adele singing Someone Like You. Too many people are ignorant to real musical talent, and hard work.
10). You make some hot tea, hoping to soothe your sore throat, but instead you end up burning the back of your throat when you take a sip and realize that it's too hot.


----------

